# 

## SławekD

Temat jak sądzę się powtarza i przyznam się bez bicia szukaczka nie pomogła   :sad:  
Poirytowanych przepraszam a pomocnym dziękuję z góry.

Działka stara z lat 60, od zawsze niemal posiadająca ogrodzenie na około, sąsiedzi wzdłuż całej ulicy także mają ogrodzenia. Od ogrodzenia do pasa jezdni ok. 1,5m pasa zieleni. Chcę zamienić ogrodzenie z starej siatki na klinkier + kute segmenty. Fundament mam już zrobiony bez głoszenia, robiąc fundament wstawiłem słupki które będą wzmocnieniem do klinkieru ale założyłem na to starą siatkę która była od zawsze, dodatkowo założyłem prowizoryczną furtkę i bramę. Obecnie przymierzam się do postawienia klinkieru. Wyczytałem że na taki remont musi być zgłoszenie budowy i tu mam kilka pytań :
1. Czy można gdzieś znaleźć taki formularz zgłoszeniowy w necie ?
2. Czy gmina może mnie obciążyć kosztami zajęcia pasa drogowego ?
3. W zgłoszeniu trzeba podać datę rozpoczęcia budowy, ile mam czasu na faktyczne rozpoczęcie budowy i jak to się ma do ewentualnych opłat za zajęcie pasa drogowego ?
4. Czy mogę mieć problem przy zgłoszeniu że mam już fundament ? zgłaszać że jest czy że jest w planach ?
5. Jeśli nie zgłoszę z jakich sankcji mogę się spodziewać ?
Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## SławekD

Formularza już się doszukałem tutaj
Niestety mam problem z interpretacją załączników :
W załączeniu:
_1.	oświadczenie o posiadanym prawie dysponowania nieruchomością na cele budowlane,
2.	szkice i rysunki oraz opis (rodzaj, zakres i sposób wykonywania) robót budowlanych
3.	pozwolenia, uzgodnienia i opinie wymagane odrębnymi przepisami 
UWAGA: 
W przypadku realizacji ogrodzenia od strony drogi należy przedłożyć uzgodnienie lokalizacji zjazdu na posesję, dokonane z dysponentem drogi lub przedłożyć informację o wydanym pozwoleniu na budowę i zatwierdzonym projekcie zagospodarowania działki
4.	projekt zagospodarowania działki lub terenu wraz z opisem (dot. budowy, o której mowa w art. 29 ust. 1 pkt. 19 i 20)_

Jakie uzgodnienia z dysponentem drogi muszę posiadać ?

----------


## Marcin1978

Chodzi chyba  o to ze jak byc nie miał wyznaczonych wjazdów na posesje to zalatwiasz to z wlascicielem drogi.
U mnie wygladalo to tak. Z tego co pamietam to remont/budowa ogrodzenia do wysokosci 2m odbywa sie tylko na zgłoszenie. Ja wypełniłem tylko wniosek i do niego dołaczyłem szkic tego co chce zrobic razem z opisem. Składasz to do wydzialu archtektury i czekasz - nie pamietam ile ale nie wiecej jak 2-3tyg i mozesz zaczynac budowe. Chyba ze przyjdzie ci pismo ze nie mozesz bo....
U mnie nic nie przysłali wiec wystartowalem z remontem.

----------


## Barbossa

rozumiem, ze problem dotyczy słów następujących po zwrocie "UWAGA",
jeżeli tak to powyżej masz wyjaśnione
czego jeszcze nie rozumiesz?

----------


## SławekD

A no po prostu nie wiem czy olać tą "uwagę" i oddać zgłoszenie z szkicami i opisem czy muszę jeszcze biegać do gminy by coś ( cokolwiek to jest) ustalać z właścicielem drogi czyli gminą.
Interesuje mnie jeszcze czy i kiedy naliczane są koszty za zajęcie pasa drogi.

----------


## Marcin1978

Masz oficjalnie wytyczony wjazd na dzialke ?? Jak tak to nie biegasz do gminy.

Co do zajecia pasa drogowego to chyba cie nie zabardzo dotyczy no chyba ze rozmiarem budowy lub budowa wjazdów bedziesz powodował jakies utrudnienia w ruchu. Teoretycznie za rozłozenie np.pustaków na chodniku powinienes za to zaplacic w praktyce nikt nie płaci chyba ze sasiad cie podkabluje.

P.S Tego ostatniego nie jestem pewien   :Confused:

----------


## SławekD

A no nie mam wjazdu wytyczonego.
Jak rozpoczynałem budowę to ogrodzenie było na całej długości działki bez furtki i bramy gdyż działka ta powstała z podziału jednej na trzy mniejsze i akurat moja nie miała ani furtki ani bramy które jak już wspomniałem zrobiłem na własną rękę. Czyli jak rozumiem pierwsze kroki do gminy i wytyczenie miejsca wjazdu na posesję ? Czy może w starostwie mi się do tego nie przyczepią ? Przechodził już ktoś może taką procedurę ?

----------


## retrofood

To nie tak.
Jezeli ogrodzenie jest od strony drogi publicznej, to musisz mieć zgłoszenie, tyle że administracja będzie od ciebie żądać przede wszystkim uzgodnienia z administratorem drogi. W zalezności czy jest to droga gminna, powiatowa, czy wojewódzka, trzeba się zgłosić do odpowiedniej dyrekcji z wnioskiem.
A im z kolei chodzi przede wszystkim o sprawy bezpieczeństwa ruchu i przebiegu granicy. jesli stawiasz po starym ogrodzeniu, to nie powinieneś mieć żadnych problemów. Budowy fundamentu nie zgłaszaj, powiedz, że był od dawna.
Ja do zgłoszenia dołączałem rysunki wykonane odręcznie długopisem na kratkowym papierze i wystarczyło, ale miałem kserokopię mapki geodezyjnej i załatwiałem sprawę 15 minut. Ale są opłaty. ja płaciłem 5 zł., a w gminie 6,50 zł.
Żadnego zajęcia pasa, budujesz chodząc po swojej stronie i drodze nic do tego.

Budować możesz po upływie 30 dni od zgłoszenia.

----------


## SławekD

> ... ale miałem kserokopię mapki geodezyjnej i załatwiałem sprawę 15 minut...


I tu chyba jest "pies pogrzebany"
Jak pisałem u mnie na działce nigdy nie było bramy ani furtki, nic co do wjazdu-zjazdu nie było ustalane z gminą, nikt nie wymagał czegoś takiego ode mnie jak w 2000r zaczynała się budowa i dlatego też nic nie jest ustalone a tym bardziej nie jest naniesione na mapie geodezyjnej w czym chyba największy problem. Sąsiad zaczął budowę 2 lata temu i już taki wymóg był i ma na mapce naniesione. 
Rozumiem że jak pójdę teraz do starostwa to i tak bez mapki z naniesioną bramą wniosku mi nie przyjmą   :Evil: . Czyli co .... ryzykować, oddać wniosek i liczyć na to że przyjmą czy walić do gminy ustalać i jak sądzę kolejne kilka stówek na poprawki geodezyjne ( kilka kresek   :Evil:  ) i czekanie kilka tygodni ? Przyznam że trochę poirytowany jestem.

----------


## sSiwy12

Jest wyjście. Zrób inwentaryzację "geodezyjną". Geodeta "wyrysuje" istniejace ogrodzenie, a Ty zgłosisz na podstawie tej mapy remont ogrodzenia.
Będzie troche kosztowne, ale zgodne z przepisami - a to bezcenne  :Lol:

----------


## SławekD

Trochę kosztowne powiadasz, kilka stówek to trochę   :sad: 
A najgorsze że jestem już po inwentarce   :Evil:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> ... ale miałem kserokopię mapki geodezyjnej i załatwiałem sprawę 15 minut...
> 
> 
> I tu chyba jest "pies pogrzebany"
> Jak pisałem u mnie na działce nigdy nie było bramy ani furtki, nic co do wjazdu-zjazdu nie było ustalane z gminą, nikt nie wymagał czegoś takiego ode mnie jak w 2000r zaczynała się budowa i dlatego też nic nie jest ustalone a tym bardziej nie jest naniesione na mapie geodezyjnej w czym chyba największy problem. Sąsiad zaczął budowę 2 lata temu i już taki wymóg był i ma na mapce naniesione. 
> Rozumiem że jak pójdę teraz do starostwa to i tak bez mapki z naniesioną bramą wniosku mi nie przyjmą  . Czyli co .... ryzykować, oddać wniosek i liczyć na to że przyjmą czy walić do gminy ustalać i jak sądzę kolejne kilka stówek na poprawki geodezyjne ( kilka kresek   ) i czekanie kilka tygodni ? Przyznam że trochę poirytowany jestem.


ja to załatwiałem dwa czy trzy lata temu, ale wtedy chodziło głównie o przebieg granicy (pisałem, że płot stawiam na swoim przy granicy, ale postawiłem w granicy), co na kazdej mapce jest zaznaczone. Co jest teraz nie wiem. Ale najlepiej idź do wydziału budownictwa, bo lubią cholery mieć swoje druki i na obcym wniosku nie przyjmą. Tam się zorientujesz o szczegółach. Sam o furtkach nie wspominaj.
A mapkę to wczesniej wybierałem w starostwie do innych celów (nieprojektowych, za trzy dychy)

----------


## SławekD

Dziś pytanie z ciut innej beczki 
Skoro temat o ogrodzeniu, to nie będę zakładał nowego tylko zapytam tutaj.
1. Biorąc pod uwagę wszelkie za i przeciw jaka brama wjazdowa jest według Was lepsza dwuskrzydłowa czy przesuwna ?
Do dam że miejsce jest na obie a przesuwna z obecnych wycen jest droższa 700-1000 zł.
2. Jakie siłowniki jakich firm można uważać za dobre, jakie polecacie ?
Za wszelkie uwagi z góry dziękuję.

----------


## SławekD

Dziś zadzwoniłem do gminy i strona prawna tematu się rozwikłała.
Uprzejmy Pan powiadomił że muszę w gminie złożyć wniosek o zatwierdzenie miejsca wjazdu na posesję. Na posiadanej przeze mnie mapce zasadniczej mam nanieść miejsce bramy i wraz z wnioskiem złożyć w gminie. Po okresie ok. 2 tygodni będzie decyzja do odbioru i to jest podstawowy dokument który wraz z projektem opisem i wnioskiem składa się w starostwie powiatowym, czeka 30 dni i można stawiać płot. Postawienie płotu w miejscu starego wymaga zgłoszenia a postawienie pierwszego ( że tak powiem ) wymaga pozwolenia na budowę.
Co najważniejsze, co mnie najbardziej cieszy wszystko obędzie się bez geodety i bez dużych kosztów.

----------

